# Razon Honing



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have straight razor that needs to be professionally honed. (sharpened)

This is a task beyond a simple knife sharpening, it requires an experienced specialist with special extremely fine grit stones to do the job correctly.

Anyone know of any service in Manila that will do this?


----------

